# 16 dogs and cats on 12/2 euth list Coweta pound Georgia



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/12/120109-cats-and-dogs-on-shelter-euth.html


----------

